# Sugar and Clippsy



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

These little girls will be 10 weeks on Monday! Time flys so fast. My clippsy girl (black) and Sugar Sugar (white). They are so much fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Adoreable! I love clipsy, those blue eyes are gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, I love those eyes. She is the one that follows me everywhere. She thinks my job is to hold her ALL the time.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I clipped the girls today, they looked so hot lol. they are so smooth and shiney under all that fuzz. My clippsy girl is no longer black, she is more of a grey now. They were so happy after their cuts, jumping around like crazy playing with eachother. I'll try to take some pictures later.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty girls.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

On my computer Clippsy looks chocolate instead of black, both are super adorable!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Very cute! Clippsey looks like my 5 month old Allie!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Haviris said:


> On my computer Clippsy looks chocolate instead of black, both are super adorable!


Yes, she is sort of chocolate color, i will need to post her recent picture. She has some greyish tones as well. I love it.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I miss them when they looked like this! time goes by way too fast!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

some updated pics


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yes clippsy is def. chocolate


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

HorsePrerace said:


> So sweet!


Thanks!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

billiejw89 said:


> yes clippsy is def. chocolate


I have thought that since the first pics you posted, but thought maybe it was just my computer.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Haviris said:


> I have thought that since the first pics you posted, but thought maybe it was just my computer.


You were right


----------

